# Heading to Adelaide but which suburb?



## ruthie40 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi everyone myself and my hubby and 2 kids are currently in process of emigrating to adelaide...visas etc..moving furniture..flights etc no worries jus have no idea were to set up home.My hubbys brother made de move 2 yrs ago and they live in south Payneham,seems nice but houses a bit pricey! I found a fab house in Aberfoyle but they didnt rate de area much and modsbury looks ok too wud jus like to hear from any ex irish who live in adelaide...its so hard lookin on line and seein so many houses but knowing nothing about the areas...we will be renting for a while but really need help wit suburbs


----------



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi and good luck on the visas.

Were heading out there in October, I'm half Irish and he's uk, a daughter of 10.

We were there 3 years ago for 2 months.
Our brother lives in mobury, ok ish but nothing spectacular. Anything other than the uk is a bonus so that's my way of working areas out and voting lol!

Aberfoyle park is actually very nice, my cousin has been there 30 years, we visited and found it to be very green in surroundings compared to most places we went to in Adelaide.
Glenelg is amazing, I think that's where you'll find the night life for the older generation (apposed to teens)!

We were lucky because when we visited they took us around all of their friends houses etc so we did get a feel on areas etc, myself I am thinking of golden grove! Seems ok and it serves my needs to be close to brother in laws family.

I was warned to steer clear of allot of places as their quite scummy! I have the suburbs in an email and can send to you if like (sister in law has done lots of research. For us)

Anyway best of luck sinead


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think Aberfoyle Park is nice and very good value. It's a nice leafy area with some decent schools. Most of the houses are from the 70's and many are still in original condition so that's probably why it isn't more expensive. It's also pretty close to the beach and to Marion shopping centre. If you go further south than Aberfoyle Park it starts to get a little dicey unless you are right on the beach.

Perhaps you should also consider Mt Barker, it looks a lot further away but because of the excellent freeway it isn't as far as you might think. It's a lovely area with rolling green hills and natural bushland, loads of shops, and quite new housing. The climate is slightly cooler which you might enjoy.

Best of luck


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Skineadie said:


> Hi and good luck on the visas.
> 
> Were heading out there in October, I'm half Irish and he's uk, a daughter of 10.
> 
> ...


Hi Sinead...

Is there any chance you could post that email on here, there is a lot of us i think that would be really interested to read where is beat to go/avoid in Adelaide.

Many thank and best of luck with the move 

Vikky xxxx


----------



## sheclisamtriimi (Nov 6, 2010)

Vikky&Matt said:


> Hi Sinead...
> 
> Is there any chance you could post that email on here, there is a lot of us i think that would be really interested to read where is beat to go/avoid in Adelaide.
> 
> ...


Hi Sinead 
I would be very interested in that email also, if you dont mind. In the process of a 176 to south australia, ob heading for adelaide.

Sheila


----------



## ruthie40 (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks for all de replys and wud luv all de info you have x


----------



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

Guys I have not forgot! Just can't find the email so I asked sister in law to send again


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Sinead !


----------



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

If I could work our how to use this site I'd be even happier! I can only find the thread with my iPhone app! I have the info just can't find this with my pc.... We'll get there in the end lol
My email is [email protected]


----------



## Skineadie (Feb 14, 2011)

Here we go! (This site really isn't user friendly! or is it just me?)

Nice Beaches: Glenelg, Seaford, Brighton & Henley (South)

Suburbs
Golden Grove, Greenwith, Gulfview Heights (Schools: Private = Pedare or Gleeson, Public = Golden Grove Public High)

Modbury North, Modbury Heights, Redwood Park, Ridgehaven, Highbury, Hope Valley (School: Public = Modbury Heights High School)

(Be careful with the Modbury's (There is a few of them the ones above are ok, Hope Valley butts up to Modbury so be careful as Modbury (Not North or Heights is NOT nice). Its near the Tea Tree Plaza (I can vouch for that place. I spent weeks getting to know it. Not quite brent cross, cork or Westfield's BUT its a great place for food, clothes and sports all under the one roof! also the hospital is in Modbury. Other places near Tea Tree is a massive medical centre along with Toys R Us (Which is crap on the standards of the UK, we really did struggle buying our daughters Xmas presents but don't let that put you off supermarkets sell toys just like ours do here!) Also there is a great gym near by, which I attended for the 2 months thats I was there.

Another good school (My niece and nephew attending (Junior public school, 'Atornish' (Can't spell it sorry)

Other suburbs to consider

Athelstone (School: Rastrevor (Boys private school, my nephew attends this school. They live in Modbury North, it takes 15 minutes on the bus for him to get there)
Campbell Town
Vistor

Other good private schools.
Pembroke
Prescott
St Ignatious (Expensive)
Loretta (Catholic)
Mercedes College
St Aloysius (Catholic - My niece attends, our daughter will go here also. Its in the CBD, Central Business District, so Adelaide city itself)

There are also great public schools but we have not looked into as that is not the avenue that we will be going down. Private schools in Australia are more affordable there than they are here. Were talking a 1/4 of the costs.

All of the suburbs are easily reachable, they have great bus/train links (The buses are amazing. They start their routes as a bus and befor you know it they've joined a train line and your steaming along through any traffic! I was amazed with the way that it works!)

I have friends that live in Hallet Cove (Its beautiful up there), near by suburbs to there are
Sheidow Park
Seacliffe
Seaford
Aberfoyle Park (Cousin lives here, V nice)
Flagstaff Hill

By all accounts there is a huge pom population around here


I hope that this hasn't been to confusing for you. I have tried to be as direct as possible.

I only spent 2 months there 2 years ago, I am lucky that my brother in law is on hand in Modbury North to answer questions and do leg work. We ourselves quite live Golden Grove.

x Sinead


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Sinead, youre an absolute diamond!! thank you so much for that

Vikky xx


----------



## sheclisamtriimi (Nov 6, 2010)

Vikky&Matt said:


> Sinead, youre an absolute diamond!! thank you so much for that
> 
> Vikky xx


Thanks for that Sinead, great info and so detailed

Sheila


----------



## ruthie40 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks sinead so much for de info....ive looked into all of them but its nice to know wats a nice area,i like de houses in aberfoyle park(very affordable) but my bro-in-law is over there 2 yrs now and they call it "staberfoyle" park so im very wary!!! they live in payneham south but houses are too exspensive for us there,they told us flagstaff hill area was nice but according to map its next door to aberfoyle park????.........aghhhhhhhhhhhh.....and by de way i cant use this site either lmao.....Ruth


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Vikky&Matt said:


> Sinead, youre an absolute diamond!! thank you so much for that
> 
> Vikky xx


Australia is known more for its Opals you know


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Australia is known more for its Opals you know


Lol she is an Opal so lol 

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## krittim (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Sinead for the info. its great and are really helpful.

Krittim xx


----------



## ruthie40 (Feb 6, 2011)

Still looking at all the suburbs and sinead golden grove looks lovely and its surrounding areas,some fantastic houses and can se my furniture in them already lol...


----------



## sheclisamtriimi (Nov 6, 2010)

ruthie40 said:


> Still looking at all the suburbs and sinead golden grove looks lovely and its surrounding areas,some fantastic houses and can se my furniture in them already lol...


I hear you, looking so much gettin slagged by the hubby. Saw some fab ones in flagstaff hill, golden grove, and Hallet Cove. Some of them so spacious they will look empty with our furniture lol. They really seem to go for living space down under, it looks great. Dont think we will fully decide till we get there. Its very hard isnt it when you cant drive and have a look or see what surrounding areas are like.


----------



## Bill J (2 mo ago)

We moved to Mawson Lakes to be close to the uni and our kids went to Golden Grove Lutheran which was a brilliant school, then Endeavour College for high school


----------

